# Expats and Brexit.. Help..



## Zoie03

Hello,

I am wondering if there are any expats out there who live in Spain and can tell me a little about their community?

I am a journalist writing a story about how expats have invested in EU nations, and made small villages thriving towns.

You don't have to give your name etc if you don't wish to!

All the best,

Zoie O'Brien


----------



## emlyn

What publication do you write for?


----------



## Zoie03

Hi Emlyn,

I write for a few publications as a freelancer, but this would be for the Daily Express.

All the best,

Zoie.


----------

